# ssh -X returns "Can't open display: localhost:10.0&quot

## corrosif

Hi,

I am trying to get remote access from my machine with X through ssh.

Each time I launch a graphical application, I get the following:

 *Quote:*   

> corrosif@joshua corrosif $ ssh -X corrosif@joshua.org
> 
> Password:
> 
> Last login: Mon Mar  8 23:45:27 2004 from lns-p19-9-62-147-148-77.adsl.proxad.net
> ...

 

Here is my /etc/ssh/sshd_config:

 *Quote:*   

> #       $OpenBSD: sshd_config,v 1.68 2003/12/29 16:39:50 millert Exp $
> 
> # This is the sshd server system-wide configuration file.  See
> 
> # sshd_config(5) for more information.
> ...

 

Here is my /etc/ssh/ssh_config:

 *Quote:*   

> #       $OpenBSD: ssh_config,v 1.19 2003/08/13 08:46:31 markus Exp $
> 
> # This is the ssh client system-wide configuration file.  See
> 
> # ssh_config(5) for more information.  This file provides defaults for
> ...

 

And finally the end of my /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf (might help sometimes):

 *Quote:*   

> # The chooser is what's displayed when a user wants an indirect XDMCP
> 
> # session
> 
> [chooser]
> ...

 

Do you have any idea how to get rid of this annoying problem?

I have already searched in many forums, but haven't been able to find a real solution yet.

----------

## Voltago

Perhaps this will help you, it is from the extremely useful How to turn your box into a Xvnc Terminal Server thread:

 *lines wrote:*   

> 4) Change the xdm configuration so it listens to XDCMP request
> 
> open /etc/X11/xdm/xdm-config with your favorite editor.
> 
> Look at the last line : "DisplayManager.requestPort :0"
> ...

 

This has of course to be done on the X server machine.

----------

## corrosif

I already had the following in my /etc/X11/xdm/xdm-config:

 *Quote:*   

> ! SECURITY: do not listen for XDMCP or Chooser requests
> 
> ! Comment out this line if you want to manage X terminals with xdm
> 
> #DisplayManager.requestPort:    0

 

... so I think the problems remains somewhere else.

----------

## appetitus

Some recent "emerge world" did this to me.  Some file in /etc/ has gotten clobbered by an overzealous noob ebuild.  God save us from the good intentioned short bus.

----------

## corrosif

Well I had to reboot, and suddenly all is working very fine now!

I just get the following warning message when I quit an application such as xclock:

 *Quote:*   

> Xlib:  extension "RENDER" missing on display "localhost:10.0".

 

Yet I can start many applications, I am just having a problem with Eclipse 3.0M7 starting fine for 3 seconds (I can see the whole interface), and then suddenly breaking with the following messages:

 *Quote:*   

> corrosif@joshua corrosif $ /opt/eclipse/eclipse
> 
> Xlib:  extension "RENDER" missing on display "localhost:11.0".
> 
> The program '<unknown>' received an X Window System error.
> ...

 

----------

## littlefox

set ForwardX11Trusted=yes or ssh -Y

----------

